# In a huge predicament: Rooted and broken power button



## wotdsm (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a t-bolt that I can't even get to turn on. I've tried battery pulls, adb, and shoving a toothpick in the switch to try and turn it on.

The phone is under warranty but it's rooted. Is there any possible way of getting the phone to power on and can I find a way to use the power button to flash a stock bootloader/rom? If not, will I get backcharged for sending it back as-is rooted?

If anyone has any tips PLEASE help me! Thanks guys!


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

This actually happened to me a little while ago lol I couldn't get he power button to work and I was rooted running gingeritis 3d but I sent it back and got a replacement from my warranty. No big deal

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## wotdsm (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah from what I'm finding on the interweb, big red doesn't necessarily care if the phone is rooted if something like this happens.

With that said, is there still any way to get it to turn on? This thing is my lifeline! I can't be phoneless until Mon!


----------



## hawkxcore (Oct 5, 2011)

wotdsm said:


> Yeah from what I'm finding on the interweb, big red doesn't necessarily care if the phone is rooted if something like this happens.
> 
> With that said, is there still any way to get it to turn on? This thing is my lifeline! I can't be phoneless until Mon!


Call it to wake the screen up (or plug it in) and install Widget Locker lock screen replacement. Lets you set all hardware keys to wake screen.

Typed by my thumb.


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yea sorry but i can't really help you there cuz when it happened to me I wasn't able to turn it on.... I had to wait until they sent me a replacement.when it happened to me I literally tried everything to turn my phone on but nothing worked....sorry dude..

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## wotdsm (Jul 18, 2011)

The thing is the phone is in the off position.

I went out and bought a $9.99 burner phone so I can at least call and text people lol.

Amazing how reliant we are on these phones in today's day and age!


----------

